Ask HN: What to learn to become web developer? - NinjaX
======
mtmail
Very similar questions asked twice already by the same user in the last two
weeks.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18672964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18672964)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18761884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18761884)
Best to add what you've already researched and tried.

------
gregjor
[http://typicalprogrammer.com/things-you-need-to-know-to-
do-w...](http://typicalprogrammer.com/things-you-need-to-know-to-do-web-
development)

------
DATACOMMANDER
Web development.

